# Opinion on Starting a new School of Woodcarving



## Grabovetskiy

I am professional wood carver, trained in Europe. Some times traveling and teaching one week classes in M.A.woodworking school. I need opinion- Is there a need to start a new Video based school of Wood Carving? 
I could tech a very complicated techniques used in passed centuries to produce a very nice pieces. Here is a sample of work I do.


----------



## waho6o9

Yes there's a need and a want to make beautiful carvings. I say go for it grabovetskiy

and may you have good fortune in your future endeavors.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agree with waho. I would be happy to take a video course from you. I have seen your work on the internet and have been very impressed.


----------



## Grabovetskiy

What do you think as far as Format:
I could divide school in 3 different divisions. 
Marquetry
Wood Carving ( Ornamental, Architectural, Furniture) 
Leather Carving


----------



## Kentuk55

Totally amazing! You're a super talented creator in wood. Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman

I used to sit in a group of wood carvers and the number one challenge was sharpening knifes and gouges.V gouges are the hardest to to learn.Lots of new guys just gave up because they could not get their tools shaped right and sharp.


----------



## Planeman40

Amen to the sharpening!!! It is a must to teach the sharpening as very few know how to do it properly or what to do it with.


----------



## BurlyBob

I am all for it.


----------



## Brit

Sorry I'm a bit late in commenting here, but I've only just seen your post. Personally, I'm not sure it would be a good idea from your perspective. Let me explain why.

1. I'm a member of Chris Pye's online carving site. Members pay £10 a month and can join/leave whenever they want. If you pay your fee for any given month, you have access to a huge number of lessons and there are already many lessons on commissioning and sharpening each type of carving tool. Chris already has projects covering all aspects of carving and the site is now quite established. His wife does the filming/editing/posting of lessons which is a lot of work in itself. Do you have the time or a competent, willing helper who could do that for you because you're not earning while you're doing it?

2. Mary May has another established online school. I'm not a member there, but I've no doubt it also covers everything you need to know. So what you have to ask yourself is this: If a prospective carver is looking to join an online school and they are faced with Chris Pye's, Mary May's and your site, how many of them do you think would pick your site?

3. Can you offer anything to prospective carvers that Chris and Mary are not already offering. What would your unique selling point be? You are an extremely talented carver with a wealth of knowledge and experience, but as you know it is often the case that the first to market gets the biggest bite of the apple. Is there enough of the apple left to make it worth your while?

I don't think there is an accurate way for you to gauge how many members you could expect to see on your site and how many members you would need to have to make it worth your time and that makes it a big risk for you. 
If you decide it is too much of a risk, you might consider approaching Chris or Mary and seeing if there is any appetite for you to teach some lessons on their sites for a fee as a guest carver.

I wish you all the best if you do decide to go ahead though.


----------



## Oscar87

That's what America is, open to all new and old Wood Carving Traditionalist,
like anything else, producing and selling your talents, makes reputations, 
so go for it!
Good Luck
Oscar


----------



## TheFridge

I think the minimal initial investment would warrant giving it a shot. I think even if it wasn't as successful as you'd hope you wouldn't have much to lose but some of your time.


----------

